# Most disturbing scene in a movie



## roguenoir (Oct 30, 2005)

It must be at most rated R and legal to be shown in the U.S.


----------



## Powerman (Oct 30, 2005)

In Van Wilder when the guys eat the donuts filled with Dog ... Stuff.


----------



## Sand Man Stan (Oct 30, 2005)

At the end of "Requiem for a Dream", the scene with the two girls...uhm, doing the thing. Pretty much the whole movie is messed up, but the endings for those characters were really bad(sad).


----------



## Kami-Sama (Oct 31, 2005)

i have to say evangelion the movie... the part where the eva series start to eat the eva 02 with asuka on it ....still gives me the chills


----------



## Mousowi (Oct 31, 2005)

Easy

Deliverance, when Bobby trippe I think is only in his tightly whiteys, and the disgusting toothless hick yelling at him and telling him to squeal like a pig before he rapes him. The scene has been seared permanently into brain ever since.

pic from it second picture down. you've been warned


----------



## Sever (Oct 31, 2005)

The Audition's last 45 minutes.  Too disturbing....


----------



## kapsi (Oct 31, 2005)

"Memory" scenes in "Eternal Sunshine...". GAH!


----------



## SwiftNinjah (Oct 31, 2005)

Freddy Got Fingered, where he licks the guys ripped open knee...


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 31, 2005)

is brain dead shown in The USA? cause it has scenes where a guys fights zombies with a lawnmower


----------



## chauronity (Oct 31, 2005)

How about "Hei tai yang 731" ? 


It's THAT if that's not banned. And it IS disturbing as hell, i'd rather slice my throat than rewatch that.

And it's said to be based in real events in history.


----------



## chunks (Oct 31, 2005)

that scene in one of the hannibal lecter movies where he cuts out a piece of brain from a guy, cooks it, and feeds it back to him. oy.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 31, 2005)

chunks said:
			
		

> that scene in one of the hannibal lecter movies where he cuts out a piece of brain from a guy, cooks it, and feeds it back to him. oy.


"The Hannibal", 3rd movie. Which was a big disappointment, flop to me. 
-


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 31, 2005)

Hannibal-when he gives the brain to the kid.

Still have nightmares about that.


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Oct 31, 2005)

Blazebrood said:
			
		

> In Van Wilder when the guys eat the donuts filled with Dog ... Stuff.



lol.. that part was funny

"I think i've had these before"


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 31, 2005)

Eh, I dunno if this counts but there was this scene in Kill Bill Vol. 2 where Uma Thurman is fighitng with this other woman and Uma, in a fraction of a second, pulled the woman's left eye out, dropped it on the floor, then slowly smushed it with her bare foot.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 31, 2005)

Well I would have to say the masturbation scene in the exorcist.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 31, 2005)

the Chick scene in Requiem of a Dream [and a whole bunch of other shits in that crazy mofo movie] and The twist creepy ending in Saw. There was others, but I can't name them at this time. Oh, and um, the belly button rip from Land of the dead [2005].


----------



## Mousowi (Nov 1, 2005)

Another one I just thought of is the scene in american history X when ed norton's character kills that guy. 

Although to be completely honest I've never seen the whole thing at the last moment I always cover my eyes.


----------



## Biohazard (Nov 1, 2005)

in the begining of saw 2, this guy had a key in his eye, and he has to get that key open the lock of the death mask he is wearing or it will just clamp his face shut with all those nails on it. he has a knife and mirro to take out the eye, he ends up getting clamped. i swear to god i twitched when i saw that. o.O


----------



## Kayo (Nov 1, 2005)

Mousowi said:
			
		

> Another one I just thought of is the scene in american history X when ed norton's character kills that guy.
> 
> Although to be completely honest I've never seen the whole thing at the last moment I always cover my eyes.



Yeahh when he crushed that black dudes head. That was really disturbing.
But I think Saw 1/2 is has the most disturbing scenes.


----------



## Vegeta (Nov 1, 2005)

Definatly in American History X when he puts that guys mouth on the curb, then kicks the back of his head =\


----------



## Miss Asphyxia (Nov 2, 2005)

Curb stomp..Oh god, someone showed that to me..Haven't quite recovered

..And actually, that part in Snatch where Brick Top's talking about feeding bodies to pigs. The scene itself is funny, but what he's saying is disturbing as hell. Pigs scare the everloving crap out of me.


----------



## cloin (Nov 2, 2005)

I would say that _Man Behind the Sun_ is the most disturbing film I've seen, which is quite significant because I'm relatively desensitized.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 2, 2005)

Oldboy. That movie, especially the second half (the plot twists :S), disturbed me. I took my gf to see it, and now she doesn't let me take her to a movie without her first reading a review and/or synopsis


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 11, 2005)

definitely the scene from exorcist... damn!


----------



## Troublesome (Nov 11, 2005)

Sort of on topic

Top Ten Violent Death Scenes


----------



## TGC (Nov 11, 2005)

How about those Final Destination movies...talk about being gory.......


----------



## The_Flame_Shuriken (Nov 11, 2005)

Yeah.....Also, House of wax when the guy get's his achilles tendon snipped with scissors, *shiver*


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 11, 2005)

Ronin said:
			
		

> Definatly in American History X when he puts that guys mouth on the curb, then kicks the back of his head =\



agreed that's really disturbing.


----------



## TheChoji (Nov 11, 2005)

Alexander....where those two guys had sex with each other.  I will be scarred forever.


----------



## The_Flame_Shuriken (Nov 11, 2005)

Miss Asphyxia said:
			
		

> Curb stomp..Oh god, someone showed that to me..Haven't quite recovered
> 
> ..And actually, that part in Snatch where Brick Top's talking about feeding bodies to pigs. The scene itself is funny, but what he's saying is disturbing as hell. Pigs scare the everloving crap out of me.




Does anyone have a video or something of the curb stomp? I want to see it, I don't have the movie.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 11, 2005)

Bruce Campbell said:
			
		

> Alexander....where those two guys had sex with each other.  I will be scarred forever.



well, the new most disturbing scene to me. that's just gross. i'll admit it, i'm a homophob, i don't care. gross.


----------



## Mousowi (Nov 12, 2005)

Yoshikuni Taiki said:
			
		

> Yeahh when he crushed that black dudes head. That was really disturbing.
> But I think Saw 1/2 is has the most disturbing scenes.



Now I'm definatly not going to see Saw 1/2. That and audition have been scratched of my to watch list. I just can't stomach gore.



			
				Bruce Campbell said:
			
		

> Alexander....where those two guys had sex with each other. I will be scarred forever.



What sex scene? I don't remember a sex scene.


----------



## Hellcrow (Nov 12, 2005)

I don't remember any sex scenes from Alexander. Suppose cause I was sleeping cause the movie was so friggin long.

I will go for the american history x one. It's just.... ouch...


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 12, 2005)

reservior dogs where mister blond cuts of the ear of melvin
the music and blond being such a psycho makes it scary in a way
but still cool


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Nov 12, 2005)

The scene in Saw II when the guy who went crazy cut off piece of the back of his neck.


----------



## Abarai-Kun (Nov 12, 2005)

I say American History X.
The Curb scene... you know what I mean.


----------



## Taxman (Nov 12, 2005)

ok...I've got a few

In the Shining when Shelly Duval sees a guy dressed in a bear suit doing unspeakable things to another man...and the two girls who say "come play with us" and it switches to them all hacked up with an axe......oh...and the tub scene....

In misery when Kathy Bates hits James Caan's foot with a sledgehammer


And the most disturbing:
The Squel like a pig scene of deliverance.....


----------



## G. Hawke (Nov 13, 2005)

Curb kick....American History X....nuff said.


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 13, 2005)

pet cemetary 
Where there cutting in the achieles hiel of that guy


----------



## Blackvoice (Nov 13, 2005)

any movie where they show some sappy scene with emotional music in the background that always makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## Lemon-Juice (Nov 13, 2005)

Has anyone seen Ichi the Killer? About everything in that movie was disturbing >_>


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 13, 2005)

Okay, I think some people over-exxagerated the whole Curb scene in American History X. Either I saw the original, or the edited version, the scene was not that bad. All I saw was the feet making contact with the head, the cracking of the skull, and all of a sudden we switch to Darran.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 13, 2005)

Lemon-Juice said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen Ichi the Killer? About everything in that movie was disturbing >_>


Exactaly,: the tempura, the toung, the hooker, the bodies, ect. ect...


----------



## TheChoji (Nov 13, 2005)

TheChoji said:
			
		

> Alexander....where those two guys had sex with each other.  I will be scarred forever.



Actually now that I think about it, this might have been another movie.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 14, 2005)

Yo noe wat was really disturbing in American History X? The rape scene. Dat had me like wtf.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 14, 2005)

In this Japanese movie called the Hypnotist, this guy mind controls this girl in order to torture her or somthing. I can't remember the exact reason why as my brother had it on.

Anyway, he makes her run, and makes it so she can't stop running, and tells her she has to run as fast as she can and can't stop. He also makes it to the girl is fully away with the command installed in her head so she could scream and yell. So she is running, and running, and her legs are basically near out fo it and her muscles as you see are breaking. She even starts running so much you can hear the cracking of her bones as one peirces through her leg. But because of the command, she can't stop. Her muscles tear, her bones are snapping and her leg even twists itself but she can't stop all while you can hear all the sounds and the girl screaming.

Not sure what happened to her >_> I got scared after that and went back to my room. I had enough nightmares.


----------



## yummysasuke (Nov 14, 2005)

when that ghost crawls out of the tv in The Ring and when the granny and chick kisses in Not Another Teen Movie*shivers*


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 14, 2005)

^^gud ones.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 14, 2005)

Also when o desu in oldboy eats live squid, and later cuts his toung with sizzors and acts like a dog....


----------



## JAPPO (Nov 15, 2005)

Definetely _Starwars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith_ where at the last, darth vader screams: "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
Ruined the mood for me.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 16, 2005)

I just skimmed through Ichi the Killer before I am gonna watch it 2morrow. God, what kinda movie is this?!


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 16, 2005)

The last 20 minutes of End of Evangelion....


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 16, 2005)

JAPPO said:
			
		

> Definetely _Starwars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith_ where at the last, darth vader screams: "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
> Ruined the mood for me.



lol, I saw i on the cinema and when that scene came I just screamed WHAT THE FUCK!!!


----------



## C?k (Nov 16, 2005)

JAPPO said:
			
		

> Definetely _Starwars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith_ where at the last, darth vader screams: "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
> Ruined the mood for me.



LOL...yeh me too..it really killed the atmosphere ..wtf man


----------



## UltraSynaptic SeizureNinja (Nov 16, 2005)

For me this is easy.

Definately the Uncut version of Robocop where they show Murphy being shot to death. Not only does it show hideous amount of dismemberment and limbs being blown off, it also has this pretty sad scene where Murphy begs for his life near the end. Yup, it still makes me cringe.


----------



## CABLE (Nov 16, 2005)

Probably when Kakihara cut off his tongue in Ichi the Killer.


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 17, 2005)

yummysasuke said:
			
		

> when that ghost crawls out of the tv in The Ring and when the granny and chick kisses in Not Another Teen Movie*shivers*



Good god that was horrible. And *ICKY*. >_<


----------



## anbutofu (Nov 17, 2005)

most movies w/ Beat Takeshi-Battle Royale anyone? 
"Tell Me Something" - korean thriller ... the plot twist is so easy to figure out...but the scene is still pretty disturbing


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 17, 2005)

UltraSynaptic SeizureNinja said:
			
		

> For me this is easy.
> 
> Definately the Uncut version of Robocop where they show Murphy being shot to death. Not only does it show hideous amount of dismemberment and limbs being blown off, it also has this pretty sad scene where Murphy begs for his life near the end. Yup, it still makes me cringe.



Oh god, I remember that part. Your right, its a sad scene.


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 19, 2005)

I don't know why. But I found A.I: Artificial Intelligence, very disturbing.

Especially the pool scene and the last scene...

Yeah.

Nothing gruesome. So?!


----------



## acidzerox (Nov 21, 2005)

Ha! I have you all beat. If you watch a old movie called Zombie 2. It's actually Zombie one but when released in america they called it zombie 2. Anyways. THere's a scene were a women gets out of the shower. she hears a noise and walks over to investigate. A zombie comes through the door and grabs her. He starts to pull her toward him and there's a piece of wood sticking out. SHe's slowly being pulled todward this piece of wood that will go right into her eye. At the last moment whey you think they're going to pull away....they don't. You se every bit of it. It totally rips her eye out. Watch it. You'll never be right again.....


----------



## Viciousness (Nov 21, 2005)

Dunno, I thought alot of the scenes in Ichi the killer were kinda disturbing, but the preview for it was one of the coolest Ive seen tho I only had the raw version of the preview so I dunno what they said.

I heard about the curb scene in AH-X years ago and it sounded pretty disturbing but I never saw the movie.

I guess in The Fly the remake with Jeff Goldblum when his ears, and teeth erode from his body and fall off, then his fingernails start to fall off and he plucks some off. Then at the end he goes through the teleporter again and his body seems inside out and his artery's are spurting everywhere. He has these really bloody looking pincers for hands and he grabs the girls shotgun motioning for her to shoot him, but she cant do it, so he blows his own brains out.


----------



## Hatake_Kakashi_Sensi (Nov 21, 2005)

I dont know but
When the guy cut off his leg in the movie Saw


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Nov 21, 2005)

In Sin City where Bruce Willis shoots the guy's penis saying "I disarmmed his weapon.....both of them." 

Personally I loved the scene I thought it was very creative but all the other people were just like "OMG" when he ripped it off the guy that made me a little disturbed.


----------



## Dark Travis (Nov 21, 2005)

UltraSynaptic SeizureNinja said:
			
		

> For me this is easy.
> 
> Definately the Uncut version of Robocop where they show Murphy being shot to death. Not only does it show hideous amount of dismemberment and limbs being blown off, it also has this pretty sad scene where Murphy begs for his life near the end. Yup, it still makes me cringe.


I don't remember the begging for his life part, perhaps I was watching the cut version (or I just forgot)

I don't watch many movies with disturbing scenes so I'll mention the only one I remember (damn my memory): In Shaun of the Dead, when the zombies pulled the guy from outside the window and started ripping him apart while he was screaming, I found that somewhat unnerving


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 21, 2005)

Ichi the Killer, the whole movie is messed up, it brings the R rating to the max.  Even though there are points in the movie that make you throw up, it has a good plot. Its a great movei but you have to live through all of the intense slitting and killing.

Another scene, would be in the Dead Zone with the man killing himself with scissors, I don't have to go far with that one.

Those are the few, there are probably more, but I'll re-think it over.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 22, 2005)

Casino

The part where they beat the 2 gangsters with a baseball bat and bury them alive. Just remember the bit where they are begging for there life while having soil thrown over them.

Full Metal Alcemist

Greeds Death, the expression on his face was ....
Also Hughes and that little girls fate (turned into a Chimera)


----------



## mgrace (Nov 22, 2005)

Ting in Ong-Bak when he does the double slicing the cucumber strike on some guys head.... OUCH.....


----------



## sonnie_skies (Nov 22, 2005)

I didn't like watching Beatrix get buried alive in Kill Bill 2...and watching her get hit in the chest with that rock salt he shot from his shotgun? ew.


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 22, 2005)

jef88 said:
			
		

> reservior dogs where mister blond cuts of the ear of melvin
> the music and blond being such a psycho makes it scary in a way
> but still cool


Uwww I hated that scene :S I was thinking like SHIT if he puts the that guy on fire I ain't gonna watch this movie anymore ! Only movie I have ever reacted to that way


----------



## spirishman (Nov 22, 2005)

most of battle royale

but for something that's mainly been banned... guinea Pig series are just... i feel like puking thinking about it


----------

